# Wasatch archery bull



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy shot this friday. Rough scores about 315, he was very happy to get a bull down on the last day. Thanks to Utfireman for helping us haul him out. That was good fun man and I hope your basement is dry.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to your friend, looks like fun.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Last day bull, I know that feels good! The pictures weren't coming up so if you can repost them I'd love to see them. I usually seem to be a last day bagger myself but this year I got my bull with three days to spare. Just when everything seemed to not be going my way during the hunt I get lucky and down my biggest bull yet. I'll be posting some pictures soon of my bull. Great job to your friend!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy. that a nice looking bull.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you call it in for him tree? Great bull so what does jason get to hunt next? Wooly Mamoth??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I wore my lucky hat on his behalf.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Joy! Looks like fun, works for me. Congrats on the bull.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a heck of a bull! Tell us about the hunt! Love to see the smiles! Great shot placement too!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FMJ's?? Nice bull.... thats a beauty!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to your friend. My uncle and cousin both got skunked with their Wasatch Archery tags....it wsa a tough year.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats T.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Awsome!! Dwarfs my 26' Spike I killed on the Fish Lake


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Awsome!! Dwarfs my 26' Spike I killed on the Fish Lake


I don't know about that. 26 feet of spike horns beats that 443 inches of antlers that was shot last year :wink: .


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bronco....OOPS    Hey, Do you beleive in BIGFOOT~? Sorry 26" (Now that was funny)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Congratulations on a heck of a bull! Tell us about the hunt! Love to see the smiles! Great shot placement too!


Talk to Jim if you go you go up there this weekend. He's got the story!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

There is no story, hunter goes up the mtn and kills a bull. Then the beer's come out. Really it was not fun..... Hahaha, It was a good time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The story I heard is that sheep don't lie, and Tye is very nervous about what they have to tell. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, sheep _exaggerate_.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ok, sheep _exaggerate_.


 :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Tye:

Baa means Baa.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I now know why I kept hearing all night...."this will only hurt for a second and then you will get use to it". I was getting nervous in the trailer. So much so that I slept with the 357. Those words still haunt me. -O>>-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I now know why I kept hearing all night...."this will only hurt for a second and then you will get use to it". I was getting nervous in the trailer. So much so that I slept with the 357. Those words still haunt me. -O>>-


Think how the poor sheep are terrorized still.

In seriousness, tell Jason congrats on a hunt well done. Sounds like it was spent with a bunch of good folks. That is what hunting is mostly about!


----------

